
2016 Ipsum - wclittle
https://www.2016ipsum.co
======
koube
Although the goal of Ipsum Lorem is meaningless text, and this satisfies that
requirement, the other goal is that it not be distracting, and I found this
text to be incredibly distracting.

------
fanzhang
Is this just a concatenation of the top Google trends keywords?

